# need to print something urgently



## Fabienne1

Can someone please advise me where I can find an internet corner with printing facilities around Happy Valley/Causeway bay?

Many thanks


----------



## batman3298

In Wanchai, there is a print shop in CC Wu Building. You can download your document on to a usb memory stick and they will print the document for you.

Other than that, you can go to the Causeway Bay Main Library and they have internet stations on the second and third floor where you can print out to a printer for a fee.

batman


----------

